# Brain Maps and Cognitive Functions



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Dario Nardi* (front left: Fe and Te, back left: Si and Ti, front right: Ne and Se, back right: Fi and Ni???) 

Neocortex Brain Regions and Skillsets

Summary:

Fp1 Chief Judge: Focus on explaining, making decisions, noting errors, and screening out distracting information.
Fp2 Process Manager: Focus on process, either step-by-step for tasks, or open ended creative brainstorming, or both.
F7 Imaginative Mimic: Mirror others' behavior, pick up skills by observing others, and make imaginative inferences.
F3 Deductive Analyst: Follow a chain of logical deductions and backtrack to correct thinking due to reasoning errors.
F4 Expert Classifier: Accurately place concepts by testing them against many categories at once to find a best-fit.
F8 Grounded Believer: Evaluate people and activities in terms of like or dislike, and/or recall details with high accuracy.
T3 Precise Speaker: Focus on content of the spoken word, attend to proper grammar, usage, enunciation and diction.
C3 Factual Storekeeper: Easily memorize and execute steps of movement (dance steps, etc.), and/or recall facts.
C4 Intuitive Listener: Focus on voice tone and other affective qualities of sound. Speak in a holistic way to influence.
T4 Flowing Artist: Draw, paint, dance or otherwise use your body in a flowing, spontaneous, and/or artistic manner.
T5 Sensitive Mediator: Attend to how others respond to you and later your behavior to get more desirable results.
P3 Tactical Navigator: Integrate physical space, motion, and visual clues to move skillfully through the environment.
P4 Strategic Gamer: Weigh many pros and cons, risks and uncertainties at once in order to finesse complex situations.
T6 Purposeful Futurist: State what will surely happen in the future, and/or apply a symbolic meaning to a situation.
O1 Visual Engineer: Mentally rotate, measure, arrange, assemble and explode objects with a focus on functionality.
O2 Abstract Impressionist: Notice holistic themes, patterns, and relationships in photos, paintings, and similar images.¨


A1, A2, and FZ, CZ, PZ were not used. His use of EEG has a number of inherent limitations, including not being able to sense deeper regions of the brain (where a lot of fundamental physical and emotional processing happens). His summation of the regions of the neocortex was:

Fp1 "Chief Judge" Provide a reason, Decide between options, Detect an error - Helps us decide quickly and quickly, and explain our reasoning. Helps us ignore unwanted, negative ideas and feedback.

Fp2 "Process Manager" Notice where you are in a task, Perceive that you are done, Consider a new or unpleasant idea. - Broadly, tracks whether we are at the beginning, middle, or end of a task. Helps regulate our emotions while processing negative, depressing or disruptive data.

F7 "Imaginative Mimic" Infer based on context, Imagine another place or time, Mirror others' behavior, Ask "maybe" and "what if", Mentally play out a situation. - Home of the "mirror neurons." Works as a kind of mental holodeck, where we play out scenarios in an imaginative context. 

F3 "Deductive Analyst" Make logical deductions, Backtrack or correct your thinking due to a reasoning error, Follow a chain of reasoning - Gets active when we follow a branching logical structure or chain of reasoning towards a conclusion. Requires thinking in words or symbols. Most people who less activity here than in most regions.

F4 Expert Classifier Categorize a person, place, thing, event or idea, Have a sense for how well a concept fits a particular category, Links two concepts together. - Gets active when we classify and define concepts. For example, is a dolphin a fish or mammal? Like F3, underutilized by most people. Requires domain expertise to build up accurate categories. 

F8 "Grounded Believer" Recall exact, literal details , Say a word or phrase with strong emphasis, Identity what we believe, Rate how much we like or dislike something, Ignore context. - Gets active when you say what's important to you in life. Helps guide our speech and recall detail about the things we consider important. Ignores context, so provides cross-contextual beliefs and details.

T3 Precise Speaker Speak words, Compose complex sentences, Attend to proper grammar and word usages, Listen to other people's words. - This region handles words, both yours and those spoken by others. It's also used when performing tasks we've learned to do by speaking. If you talk to yourself while doing thinking (solving math problems, etc), you are likely using this region. Some people don't use this region much, but instead may think in symbols, pictures, etc. 

C3 Factual Storekeeper, Remember a fact, Retrieve a memory that contains specific information such as date or time, Recall a sequence of action steps, Prepare to move your body's right side, Skillfully draw charts, tables, and diagrams, Attend to sensations on the right side of your body. - This region handles sensations and motor movement of the body's right side. Neurons in this regions are laid out in a way that mimics actual body layout. Activates when recalling factual "textbook" knowledge. Briefly activates when a chunk of memory is retrieved.

C4 Flowing Artist, Remember of beautiful place, Retrieve a memory based on aesthetic qualities, Recall whole-body affect, Prepare to move your body's left side, Skillfully draw realistic, free-hand illustrations, Attend to sensations on the left side of your body. - The mirror image of C3 in some ways, but gets activated when we recall the most beautiful place we have ever visited. Home to fluid body motion and affect. This region is entirely nonverbal.

T4 Intuitive Listener Notice someone's tone of voice, Hear when something "resonates" or "speaks to you personally, Feel someone is speaking in a phony or false way bu cannot say why, Speak with powerful affect. - This region handles tone of voice and other affective qualities of sound and voice. Also home to irritation and hostility.

T5 Sensitive Mediator Notice other's input about your social behavior, Are curious what someone thinks of you, Adjust your behavior in order to appease or conform to others' expectations, Feel embarrassed. - Like F7, this region contains "mirror neurons." When we use this region, we focus on others' judgments regarding the appropriateness of our behavior. This region actively encourages us to change out behavior by providing feelings of embarrassment and possibly shame. Can also be activated when we wonder what others are thinking of us.

P3 Tactical Navigator, Identify tangible objects, Use physical and visual cues to move your body, Attend to where you end and the rest of the world begins, Work a problem using rote memorization - This region is the seat of the physical sense of self in the environment. It helps us integrate visual and kinesthetic cues to guide how me move our bodies. The better this region works, the faster we integrate a multitude of visual and kinesthetic inputs in order to act with rapid precision.

P4 Strategic Gamer Weigh numerous pros and cons, Calculate and compare various risks versus their likely rewards, Objectively evaluate many factors at once, Locate and apply leverage (influence) - This region helps us grapple highly complex programs in a comprehensive, strategic way that simultaneously considers numerous risks, uncertainties, rewards and outcomes. Helps us weigh many pros and cons at once to arrive at intuitive solutions. Associated with skillful math performance.

T6 Purposeful Futurist, Say the word "will"; as in what will occur in the future, Imagine yourself within a complex system, Notice abstract spatial-structural relationships, Assign a symbolic meaning, Envision your future. - This region is highly future oriented and relational. unless F7, is not "as-if" oriented, but aids in serious predictions of what will occur in reality. Holistic and weighs many abstract spatial relationships at once. Entirely nonverbal, so offerings seem obvious or mysterious. Also activated when we consider symbolic meaning. 

O1 Visual Engineer Read a chart or diagram, Visually disassemble an object to visualize its components and how it works, Visual how elements of an object will fit together to form a structure, Mentally rotate an object in your mind's eye - People who rely on this region are natural engineers and architects, able to mentally rotate objects, follow charts and diagrams with ease, and project how building element will fit together in their mind's eye. This region can also compensate for or mimic deductive reasoning, by visualizing tree structures or Venn diagrams.

O2 Abstract Impressionist View a photograph or painting, Sense how colors, shapes, and other elements fit aesthetically, Notice or set the theme of an illustration or photograph, Gain an impression of a person's character from their appearance. - Like O1, this region is incredibly visual. Unlike O1, it is imprecise and holistic. It concerns itself with visual themes: the various inter-relationships of elements that convey an image's overall balance and meaning. We may use this region to react quickly to a person or place, detect ugly or good design, or appreciate visual art.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Se types:* Show a "tennis hop" brain pattern. Easily go "in the zone" in a crisis situation. Quickly integrate body and sensory information. Easily bored and need external stimulation. Focus on literal or common interpretations. Favor details that are dramatic or in motion.
The "tennis hop" brain pattern is one in which all regions of neocortex out low amplitude and out of sync. This is an effective state that requires little energy while the shifting frequencies allow the brain to quickly direct whichever regions are needed for a surprise, incoming task.

*Si types:* Brain activity reflects their background, training, and job expertise. Get "in the zone" when reviewing past events. Tend towards rote memorization, repetition, and in-depth reviews of daily events—all habits that help them burn new neural pathways. Good at recalling information without a context and recalling kinship data. Favor T5, which processes social feedback and T6, that helps us consider the future.
So Si seems to lead to reinforcement and specialization over time. ISTJs and ISFJs are both visual (favor O1 and/or O2). ISxJs favor Fp2 over Fp1, while ESxJs do the opposite.

*Ne types:* Often show a "Christmas Tree" pattern. Often experience creative highs. Provide fast, creative responses (sometimes too creative) Find it difficult to get "in the zone," and can do so only after practicing and internalizing an activity over weeks, months, or years. Use regions that support imagination.
A "Christmas Tree" pattern is one in which the neocortex is active all over, each region is of high amplitude and out-of-sync with others. This pattern indicates cross-contextual thinking. This pattern is also very energy intensive, and may produce distractions and contradictions. 

*Ni Types:* Show a whole brain, zen-like pattern Show this pattern when they attack an unfamiliar, novel pattern. Their zen state works best when focusing on a single question, without distraction. Enter the zen state when ask to envision the future. Usually benefit from a sensory focus 
Their whole-brain, zen-like pattern occurs when all regions of the neocortex are in sync and dominated by brain waves that are medium-low frequency and very high-amplitude. Other types only show this pattern when they engage in their specific area of expertise, unlike Ni-ers, who also show it when tackling a new problem. ENxJs usually benefit from a physical or sensory focus. NJs tend to be generalists compared to their SJs cousins.

*Te types: *Show most efficient use of mental energy as they rely on evidence-based decision-making. Rely on T3, O1, C3 and Fp1. Tend to use other areas very little, even on tasks that would normally invoke them. Rely on measurably sensory information Focus on goals and stimulated by task completion and error correction. Tend to move to action before accurate or what-if processing, so quick efficiency can become a pitfall. Show high activity in F8, which handles deeply felt personal values, often expressed negatively. Female Te types show more diverse brain activity and are more responsive to social feedback.
IXTJs are more visual, attentive to tone of voice, and focus on implementation detail over quick decision-making. ESTJS attend more to details, are more open to brainstorming, and listen intently to authority figures. ENTJs can enter a creative mode similar to INTJs.

*Ti types: *Show high use of four regions that afford complex logical reasoning: F3, F4, P3, P4 Use F3 to linearly derive solutions. (highest for ESTPs followed by INTPs) Use F4 to categorize and define concepts. (highest for INTPs, followed by ESTPs) Use P3 to integrate visual-kinesthetic data. (highest for ISTPs then ENTPs) Use P4 to holistically weigh numerous pros and cons of many uncertain or risky factors. (highest for ENTPs followed by ISTPs) Above regions are located away from direct sensory contact, so have a "deep" or "detached" quality. Tend to enter a dissociated state when arguing or meeting someone new. In this state, their neocortex shuts out raw emotions in order to enjoy objectivity. Least interested in listening. Engage the above regions + Fp1 and Fp2 when examining a topic from multiple angles and integrating the angles into a coherent way. INTPs are likely to quickly stop listening as they assess the relevance of what others are saying.

*Fe types: *Focus on social responsibility. Stimulated by communicating their explanations and decisions. Use Fp1 to suppress emotional impulses from deep in the brain in favor of sophisticated cognitive responses. Use Fp2 less, so may sometimes suddenly switch from highly composed to very angry. Use F5 a lot, which helps them adjust to social feedback. ExFJs show high activity in T3, but least activity in visual regions O1 and O2. ESFJs are more left-brained, high in C3 and F7. ENFJs are might right-brained, showing high activity in F4 and T4.

*Fi types:* Are consummate listeners who listen in a holistic way. INFPs can deeply listen for up to 10 minutes at a time, ISFPs listen briefly and then move to action. Show high activity in T3 and T4, which handle language. Carefully compose their own speech, attending to both content and delivery. Show high activity in F8, and are stimulated by rankings of importance. Show the least activity in interior regions that aid logic. Rely on left-brained (Fp1) decision making.
INFPs may get to the core of a person's psychology by listening for so long. INFPs are less likely to defend their own views or take action, though when they stop listening, region Fp1 becomes very active as they make a strong (and perhaps final) decision. ISFPs are attentive when others withhold information (like social feedback).


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Extraverted ethics (feeling), internal dynamics of objects*. Fe is responsible for the perception of an emotional state in an individual and the bodily and linguistic expression of emotions. Fe is able to influence others' emotional condition and to communicate its own, "infecting" others. Fe is used especially in generating and recognizing excitement and enthusiasm.

*Extraverted logic (thinking), external dynamics of objects*. Te is efficiency of an action, technical processes, the accomplishment of work, the efficient and prudent use of resources, factual accuracy, and the acquisition of relevant and useful information. Te understands the difference between effective and ineffective behavior when performing a procedure or accomplishing a task, and aspires to increase the frequency of productive outcomes within a system.

*Introverted sensing, external dynamics of fields.* Si is responsible for perception of physical sensations; questions of comfort, coziness, and pleasure; and a sense of harmony and acclimation with one's environment (especially physical). Si understand how well a person or thing's behavior agrees with its nature as well as the differences between comfortable behaviors and positions and uncomfortable ones.

*Introverted logic (thinking), external statics of fields.* Ti is responsible for understanding logic and structure, categorizations, ordering and priorities, logical analysis and distinctions, logical explanations. Ti interprets information according to how it fits into a validating system. Ti is particularly aware of logical consistency and how concepts relate to each other in meaning and structure, independently of particular purposes.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Extraverted intuition, internal statics of objects.* Ne is responsible for understanding the essence (permanent but not obvious traits) of a thing, estimating the potential and latent capabilities for people and things, and visualizing the likely outcome of events. It is responsible for the sense of interest or boredom. Ne will speculate as to why an event occurs, but sees the specific event as static and unalterable.

*Extraverted sensing, external statics of objects.* Se is responsible for the perception, control, defense, and acquisition of space, territory, and control. It observes outward appearances, estimates whether forces are in alignment or conflict, and uses strength of will and power-based methods to achieve purposes. Se understands territory and physical aggression. It is also the function of contact and apprehension of qualia.

*Introverted ethics (feeling), internal statics of fields.* Fi is responsible for understanding the quality, nature, and proper maintenance of personal relations; makes moral judgments; and aspires to humanism and kindness. Fi has a strong understanding of the social hierarchy and how people feel about each other, their attitudes of like or dislike, enthrallment or disgust, repulsion or attraction, enmity or friendship.

*Introverted intuition, internal dynamics of fields*. Ni is responsible for the estimation of the passage of time, the understanding of a course of processes in time, and forecasting. Ni understand how things may change and evolve over time and throughout history. Ni is acutely aware of events that are occurring outside of the immediate perception of the moment, and sees events as part of a continuous flow. Ni perceives the possible ramifications of future events and notices ties to the past. Ni observes behavioral patterns and can assess a person's character.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Objects:* Things that can be observed, studied, and discussed *apart* from the subject (observer).

*Fields:* Things that are perceived *through* the subject by means of *feelings* and cannot be studied apart from the subject.

*Dynamic:* objects/fields in motion

*Static:* objects/fields at rest


----------



## Erbse (Oct 15, 2010)

Tellus said:


> *Ti types: *[...] INTPs are likely to quickly stop listening as they assess the relevance of what others are saying.


Awesome collection of information, which ring quite accurate as well - at least as far I'm concerned.

I couldn't help but laugh at this, though. Story of my life to the annoyance of many :mellow:

P.S: This perhaps shouldn't be in the socionics forum as this information is globally applicable. Perhaps it could be considered to move and sticky it in the cognitive function section for future reference.


----------



## Dastan (Sep 28, 2011)

I always hope these generalizations from Nardi are realistic, because they seem to good to be true, a little bit. Assuming that they are, I love how systematic the left/right differences in many of the regions are:

F3 - F4
T3 - T4
C3 - C4
P3 - P4
O1 - O2(/T6)

The left ones dealing with sets of fixed labels, preconceptions, extracting defined parts of the whole. And the right ones involve whole impressions simultaneously and don't have the 'instruction' to favour a part of them and gnore the rest (they probably do, but I mean in relation to what the left ones do).

The differences in the sensory regions T3-T4, O1-O2 remind me of the difference between Supervised Learning and Unsupervised Learning.

Here are two totally different kinds of _abstracting _or_ reducing something to the essential_: one that identifies and isolates _expected_ relevant parts of data and another that tries to preserve the natural, individual structure of what is given and convey a holistic, vague impression.


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

*Based on Nardi's experiences, he would classify the strength of each functions as:*

Se: Act quickly and smoothly to handle whatever comes up in the moment.

Si: Review and practice in order to specialize and meet group needs.

Ne: Perceive and play with patterns of relationships across contexts.

Ni: Draw upon to whole brain to realize an answer to a novel problem.

Te: Manager resources efficiently to quickly decide based on evidence.

Ti: Reason multiple ways to objectively and accurately analyze problems.

Fe: Evaluate and communicate values to enhance social relationships.

Fi: Listen with your whole self to locate and support what's important.


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


The information elements (also IM elements, elements of information metabolism, or, confusingly, "functions") are eight mental categories that play a key role in interpersonal interaction. They are denoted using the same symbols and names as the information aspects. The difference between them is that *information elements are subjective properties of the psyche, whereas information aspects are objective properties of reality independent from psyche.
*
Static - "Snapshots"
Dynamic - Objects and fields in motion 
Extroverted (object, body) - Things as independent of other things 
Introverted (field) - Relationships between things 
External - Explicit, directly sensible content of reality
Internal - Implicit, indirectly perceivable content of reality
Irrational - Raw, unfiltered information 
Rational - Interpreted information


Static information is discrete and about things that change abruptly: 

Ne: discrete temporal phases and sets of discrete alternatives 
Ti: discrete logical and structural dependencies between states of affairs. 
Se: discrete spatial boundaries that delineate territory and control. 
Fi: discrete types of interpersonal relationships, such as "friend" or "enemy". 


Dynamic information is continuous and about things that are in constant fluctuation: 

Si: one's continuous physical exchanges with one's environment. 
Fe: the continuous excitations in people's psychological states. 
Ni: the continuous evolution of things over time. 
Te: the continuous incoming stream of objective facts about the world. 


Extroverted information is information about things as they are, independent of relations to other things: 

Ne: something has potential or does not 
Fe: one is happy or sad 
Se: one is powerful or not 
Te: something is useful or not 


Introverted information is information about how things relate to one another, independent of their innate properties: 

Si: Person X is comfortable with Condition Y or is not 
Ti: Statement X follows logically from Statement Y or does not 
Ni: Course of events X will lead to Consequence Y or not 
Fi: Person X relates well to Person Y or does not


----------



## moha (Jan 11, 2017)

What is the source of this article bro


----------



## moha (Jan 11, 2017)

CAN YOU GIVE ANY SOURCE WITH PICs TO UNDERSTAND BETTER THIS ARTICLE IS VERY INTERESTING


----------



## Tellus (Dec 30, 2012)

moha said:


> CAN YOU GIVE ANY SOURCE WITH PICs TO UNDERSTAND BETTER THIS ARTICLE IS VERY INTERESTING


This is the source:

*Neuroscience of Personality: Brain Savvy Insights for All Types of People*


by Dario Nardi

---------------

https://www.facebook.com/neurotypes/


----------

